# Mid Channel Collision



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*MRCC Portland Co-ordinate British Response to Mid Channel Collision*
http://www.gnn.gov.uk/Content/Detail.asp?ReleaseID=185993&NewsAreaID=2 

Subsequent updates will be found at the following link *(Select Maritime and Coastguard Agency in the drop down list.)*
http://www.gnn.gov.uk/content/defau...ID=-1&DepartmentMode=1&displayMinisters=False

BBC News coverage here:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/devon/4664564.stm


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

a very interesting site gulpers. thank you for posting that.


----------



## humbertug (Jul 26, 2005)

just seen it on the news no doubt Ced and coastie will keep us all up to date
them chaps do a fine job


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Here both in better days;no sources of © or ®, sorry.
Details of ECE:
Vessel:*ECE*

DNV ID:23682IMO 
No:8510752
Status:In Operation
Previous Names
Overview







Status SummaryDimensions Classification Registry Hull Summary Yard Owner 
Flag:Marshall Islands
Signal Letters:V7DF6 
Port:MAJURO 
Owner:Sirena Marine Inc.
GT (ITC 69):8,003 (108104)NT (ITC 69):3,309 
Manager:Aksay Denizcilik ve Ticaret A.S.
DWT:11,298 (196765) 
Yard:IZAR ASTILLERO SESTAO (101035)
Year of Build:1988
Type:120 - Tanker for Chemicals
Sister Vessels Class Notation:







 1A1 ICE-1B Tanker for Chemicals ESP E0 HL(2.1, 1.6)
Register Notation:Ship type 2,a1.2,ss,b3,c3,v3,f1.2,str 0.1,k
-------------------
Details of General Grot-Rowecki:
*IMO number:*8417754
*Name of ship:*GENERAL GROT-ROWECKI
*Call Sign:*9HZU6
*Gross tonnage:*23409
*Type of ship:*Bulk Carrier
*Year of build:*1985
*Flag:*Malta
*Status of ship:*In Service
*Registered owner:*CEPHEUS SHIPPING
*Address:*8, Plac Rodla, Szczecin POLAND
*Ship manager:*POLISH STEAMSHIP
*Address:*8, Plac Rodla, Szczecin POLAND
*Last update:*14-05-2001


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Excellent work, as always, Ruud. Thank you


----------



## Doxfordman (Mar 29, 2005)

Gulper's,

Whats the inside info??? I believe they were on a parallel course, how did they collide?? I thought Joburg Traffic controlled the area?, and the lane seperatioin is pretty big??

Strange Eh??


----------



## John_F (May 12, 2005)

Looks like good news for the scallop population of the South West then.
John F


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Doxfordman said:


> Gulper's,
> 
> Whats the inside info??? I believe they were on a parallel course, how did they collide?? I thought Joburg Traffic controlled the area?, and the lane seperatioin is pretty big??
> 
> Strange Eh??


Sorry Dox,

All I know is what is on the Press Releases. (*))


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

All I ken is what I heard on channel 16 from 700 + miles awa!!!! Some weather eh?! At 0220 this morn it all went wrong and French had a big problem on their hands. They requested assistance from Portland Coastguard who Sent Coastguard Helicopter India Juliet and Rescue 169. The crew was lifted off and the Guernsey Lifeboat took some on board and I ken nae mair cos I went off watch! (Thumb)


----------



## Doxfordman (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks CED,

must have been freky weather for you to hear on VHF, I thought that only happened in the Gulf - high press?

I ken the GSY lifeboat pretty well having lived there for a wee while. Good on em. More bronze medals1??

We used to do a lot of exercises with India Jullet, great bunch of guys.


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

John_F said:


> Looks like good news for the scallop population of the South West then.
> John F


Cruel but made me LOL (*))


----------



## fredkinghorn (Jul 28, 2005)

ECE has gone down according to BBC this morning, under tow to Le Harve. No pollution say " those who know "

fred.

" a spectre is haunting Europe "


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

According to the French Press at 03:30 hrs.
piccies © Marine Nationale and AFP.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

BBC site confirming ECE's loss.  

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/guernsey/4668664.stm

Another interesting angle on the incident at this site. (?HUH) 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/guernsey/4666020.stm


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Yes, according to Paris MoU, she has been reported regular, but often not been detentioned and with a lot of deficiencies, able to sail.


http://www.equasis.org/equasis/affiche.build_page_2?P_IMO=8417754&P_SHIP_MANAGER=0102695&Z_CHK=30137


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

ruud said:


> Ahoy,
> 
> Yes, according to Paris MoU, she has been reported regular, but often not been detentioned and with a lot of deficiencies, able to sail.
> 
> ...


That's quite a list Ruud! (Cloud) 

Ray


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

ruud said:


> Ahoy,
> 
> Yes, according to Paris MoU, she has been reported regular, but often not been detentioned and with a lot of deficiencies, able to sail.
> 
> ...


There must be hundreds getting passed the authorities. How many are given the authority to sail from one port to another 'FOR REPAIRS' & don't turn up? I have mentioned this to a MCA official here in GB, with the use of internet & port to port contact these vessels would have their chances to do a runner blocked a wee bit more than what is happening at present. He shrugged his shoulders!! (Cloud)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

There will not be any polution coming from the ship as that what does leak will be diluted by the sea so it said on GB tv today.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

The French aren't that sure about it, for those who can read French,phosphoric acid,they think it can damage flora and fauna; there is a short video of the accident, to be seen with Windows Media Player or Real Player.


http://news.tf1.fr/news/france/0,,3281853,00.html

Piccie © REUTERS/Marine Nationale


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks for that url Ruud - very interesting!

What's even more amazing is that I could still read the written report and understand most of the audio. It must be at least 15 years since I used any French language skills. Mind you, don't ask me to write in French - that has always been a "black art" to me! (Applause)


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Avec Plaisir!!!!!
I won't ask you to write,(*)) but indeed the rapports are easily to read, and the critics from French habitants also, some of them are really worried about the third accident this month, in the Canal zone, such as don't they use radar, were they on automatic pilot, more control by air, and last but not least the danger of ships with dangerous cargoes, must be more looked over.

Here another video from the Figaro, below the article:








 
http://www.lefigaro.fr/societe/20060201.FIG0247.html?170829


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Gulpers said:


> Thanks for that url Ruud - very interesting!
> 
> What's even more amazing is that I could still read the written report and understand most of the audio. It must be at least 15 years since I used any French language skills. Mind you, don't ask me to write in French - that has always been a "black art" to me! (Applause)


Why has General De Gaulle got Greek letters round his hat?
He'd look ruddy stupid with French ones....Boom Boom (*)) 
Yes sir I'll go away now, sir!! (K)


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

From media reports the Polish vessel was a bundle of scrap or put more politely an accident waiting to happen. Apparently she has been detained four times previously by the MCA for safety defects. Makes you wonder (?HUH)


----------



## Doxfordman (Mar 29, 2005)

The ship is only as good as the crew, and the management! Authorities have to start policing properly foreign crews and crews on flags of convienience ships. MCA etc have to look afar and get of the backs of the blue chip operators which are all too easy to give the ****s too! Grrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Doxfordman said:


> The ship is only as good as the crew, and the management! Authorities have to start policing properly foreign crews and crews on flags of convienience ships. MCA etc have to look afar and get of the backs of the blue chip operators which are all too easy to give the ****s too! Grrrrrrrrrrr.


Dox,

Concur, but can't say too much!


----------



## stevecz (Feb 12, 2005)

ruud said:


> Ahoy,
> 
> The French aren't that sure about it, for those who can read French,phosphoric acid,they think it can damage flora and fauna; there is a short video of the accident, to be seen with Windows Media Player or Real Player.
> 
> ...


Hi, Rudd,
It's the fuel and Lube-oil they should be worried about! 

As for the flora, should be no problem, Phosphoric Acid is used to make fertillizer.
The Fauna, again no problem, it's used to flavour POP, look at the ingredients on a can of CocaCola........ Second thoughts, what damage could it do to them without the rum.


----------

